# new swarm



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I would feed and wait until they have capped brood to move


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

+1


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

2 weeks should be plenty of time.


----------



## SunnyBee (Oct 21, 2011)

2nd of my 3 hives in this yard swarmes yesterday. they are 20' hi in a oak tree above the hives. i can not reach them because of bad health. just have to watch them. i am going to try and make a 20-30' pole with a screen basket for the next time.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i caught more this year by putting out empty hive bodies for traps. the swarm lure i got from mann lake seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Sunnybee,
Unlike a colony, a swarm can be moved to 
any spot in your yard, during the time of
capture, or you can wait till dusk,-they 
will re-learn the new location -no need to 
transport them 3 miles away.

Joe Waggle
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FeralBeeProject/
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HistoricalHoneybeeArticles/


----------

